# borla vs corsa



## stlfab5 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all 2006 GTO stock Accept cold air intake,
I want to put cat back exhaust, want opinions on borla or corsa? Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Corsa is almost stock at idle and cruise and loud at wot. I just installed long tubes without cats and I'm still not loud at idle. Its really nice to creep by my neighbors.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Corsas are louder than Borlas. My Borlas don't sound much louder than stock. It's a nice deep quality sound though. Not at all raspy.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just change the mufflers unless you like throwing money away.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> Just change the mufflers unless you like throwing money away.


This.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Quick sound clip
C5Z with TSP headers, no cats and xpipe, Corsa muf: C5Z with TSP headers, no cats and xpipe, Corsa muf - YouTube


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

06 gto with torquer v2 pacesetter Lt's catless mids and corsa sport cat back - YouTubeMy corsa


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's a flyby vid. 06 gto torquer v2 pacesetter Lt's catless mids corsa sport cat back 3rd gear fly by - YouTube


----------

